# nti trinity ti boiler.



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

any body ever installed or worked on one. im having an ignition problem. ignitor and flame sensor look fine. the unit is one year old and their turning it on for the season. tried tech support, but its in canada and its thanksgiving in canada today.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you have the manual?


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

yeah the guy who installed it threw it into a crawl space.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Sales Representative: Mondale and Associates Inc.
Mr. Curtis F. Mondale
8898 Wentworth Ave. South
Bloomington, MN 55420
Tel: 952-888-1770
Fax: 952-888-9636
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I haven't installed many in the last 5 years so I am not up to speed on everything. But call these guys and see if they can help you.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

One more thing. They used to be pretty good about returning calls even on days they are off. I used to have a couple of the tech support guys' cell numbers but I can't find them.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks man ill give them a shot.:thumbsup: oh yeah got my avatar set can you tell me whats wrong w/ this picture.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Is the controller flashing a code?


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

no, there is a panel called a fenwal that has a led that is not flashing, and the sentry controller that is alternating between water temp, air temp, its not blinking a code like a rinnai does.im guessing the fenwal is the ignition module by the wiring but i need a schematic to test for bad transformer or other possible elect probs. plus not knowing the equiptment im pissin in da wind.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

The manual should have the wiring diagrams in it.

Here is a link with all the manuals and stuff for the Trinity.

http://www.nythermal.com/Products/boilers/gas/trinity.htm

Be sure to download the trouble shooting flow chart. It even has a section for ignition problems.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

22rifle said:


> The manual should have the wiring diagrams in it.
> 
> Here is a link with all the manuals and stuff for the Trinity.
> 
> ...


 thanks for the sites, im gonna work on it tomorrow. hopefully by then the manual will be dried out enough from the puddle i fished it out of today.compliments of the , and i use this term loosly, plumber who installed this thing. im in a small town and either the plumbers started doing hvac or the other way around and gaugeing by my customers info doing neither very well. the crap of it is this boiler customer's old plumber is their nephew and he wont call them back. oh well more work for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

22rifle said:


> The manual should have the wiring diagrams in it.
> 
> Here is a link with all the manuals and stuff for the Trinity.
> 
> ...


 got it, low water pressure switch which is new to sep 06 models. disconnected the spade plugs jumpered it fired right up. shut it back down waiting for a new switch. the cause was the hack that installed the boiler didnt install an auto fill and had a leak. the low water pressure switch is a one shot switch go low once time for a new switch. came out looking like a hero, prrof that this resource pool works. thanks again 22.:thumbup:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> got it, low water pressure switch which is new to sep 06 models. disconnected the spade plugs jumpered it fired right up. shut it back down waiting for a new switch. the cause was the hack that installed the boiler didnt install an auto fill and had a leak. the low water pressure switch is a one shot switch go low once time for a new switch. came out looking like a hero, prrof that this resource pool works. thanks again 22.:thumbup:


Aha! I put my last one in Dec. 2007 and forgot about any such switch.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Aha! I put my last one in Dec. 2007 and forgot about any such switch.


 well im guessing your not a hack and you would not leave a leak, and not install an auto-fill w/ a by-pass . probably why you hav'nt had this problem. with the messes we have to clean up, im happy to associate with true craftsmen in this group.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> well im guessing your not a hack and you would not leave a leak, and not install an auto-fill w/ a by-pass . probably why you hav'nt had this problem. with the messes we have to clean up, im happy to associate with true craftsmen in this group.


If people would educate themselves on the requirements of a piece of equipment and why those requirements exist, there would be a lot fewer equipment problems.

Shoot, before I installed my first Trinity I spent an hour on the phone with the president of NTI and a couple hours with tech support. Asked all kinds of hard questions. Even had the regional rep come out to my first job to look it over and to learn some more. I never had a single problem with these units.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

yeah i agree. im stuck in a screwed up situation. im fixing product that my competitors installed, in a small town w/ limited rescources, and they really dont care about longevity. i like to be trained in the equipment i sell and service. i go to the classes offered by the company, its in all our best interest. this jackass would not even return several calls from his own family. one more case of "i can install it", but icant service it. thats why i value this rescource pool, weve all seen some  and we can all benefit from our toil.


----------

